
The first creature in space was a dog. She died miserably 60 years ago - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/sixty-years-ago-the-first-creature-went-into-space-a-stray-moscow-dog/
======
wiz21c
The first mammal cured for cancer of XYZ was a mouse and it died miserably
like thousands of his friends.

Not that I'm against animal experiments, but that dog-loving title is a bit
too much for me.

It's like saying "I like that steak, but this butcher is horrible : he kills
cows !"

------
danblick
If the US had been the first to launch a satellite, would the Soviet Union
have objected to the principle that satellites can fly over foreign countries
without permission?

I read this was kind of a consideration during the Eisenhower era and one
reason the US didn't push so quickly to space.

